# Rupes system with Range Rover XL 2020.



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I needed to remove some defects from the paint work in this car at the weekend with The Rupes system.
I used the LHR15 MKII yellow foam pad and associated polish and these didn't touch the swirl marks etc.
I then upped it to the green and there wasn't much difference.
Is the Range Rover clear coat a lot harder with it being a utility vehicle as I wasn't getting much correction?
Do I need to up the game and get Rupes wool pads?
:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You could certainly try the new Rupes wool pads but I would have a look at your technique first just in case it helps.

You could try the following:

Slow down your arm movement
Reduce your work are to no more than 8 times the area of the pad
Apply more pressure to the polisher (10lbs)
Apply more polish to the pad

Are you following Rupes guidance on priming your pad as this is important and does make a difference.

Alan W


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Alan for the reply.
I have followed the priming advice. 4 dots and run on the panel for 20 seconds.
I then applied 2 dots of polish for when I started to use the machine properly.
After the yellow didn't work I upped to green but didn't want to go to blue just in case.
Thanks again.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I'm not aware of the clearcoat on a Range Rover being any harder because it is a utility vehicle (some 'utility' vehicle! :doublesho ).

Make some of the other changes I mentioned above to your technique with the green combination and try a small test area and let us know how you get on.

Alan W


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Ok will do. 
Thanks Alan for the help. :thumb:


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

As above, arm speed, area and duration are key. 
Go too long at it and you will undo any good finish that was there. 
A quick rule of thumb for the Rupes system is 6-8x pad size for polishing area as above, one pass vertical, overlapping, and one pass horizontal, overlapping, that should take about 45 seconds which is enough. 
Speed 4 - 4.5 on the machine straight away, don’t bother with spreading out at a low speed as long as you have primed ok. 
Repeat that if you don’t get the right results, don’t be tempted to keep going. 
For pressure, mark your backing plate with a line using a black marker pen, and try to get it to rotate about once per second. 
I’ve seen Jim White have great success on hard clears using Menzerna 400 with a microfibre cutting pad, followed by Sonax Perfect Finish on a Rupes white pad, he uses the yellow pads for “single stage / one step” polishing. 
I haven’t tried the new Rupes DA polished but they are meant to be very good and easier to use.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Do you think it would be worthwhile investing in the Rupes wool pads too or stay with the foam for a while? 
Thanks for the help guys


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Quite possibly your technique, JLR paint is probably my favourite to machine, so responsive and corrects fairly easily.

Adjust your technique and use what Alan advised, if we do come across a slightly deeper defect we switch to the LC MF pads.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Agree with Alan also. If you are not making headway on the swirl marks you are not doing any damage, unless holding in one spot too long of course. 
If I personally had this situation and happy with the pad and compound priming etc. I would have stopped and I would gone with a small set with the Blue and coarse compound and checked.
The wool is an option, but again personally the wool is not a favourite, where the MF pads I find easier. Less compound and great pad contact feedback. When the panel is hard work to correct, MF makes it easier. 
Not a big fam of the LHR-15 as the Millie is different class, so would be using that. Sure the wool and MF will help on the 15 too. :thumb:


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Do a lot of Rangerovers microfibre is the way to go with slowish arm speed
A benefit of microfibre is if the fibres lay flat quickly your probably using too much pressure if they are pristine after say the complete door your probably not applying enough
also you can hear the tone of the motor change 
My experiance is they just take time your probably pushing yourself a bit hard normally allow a morning for machining a 405 
I find paint responses well to Detailing Kindom product 
Finale for lightest of cuts or finishing
1.1 for cutting this will finish down ok darker colours benefit from a quick pass with finale to really pop
Read instructions on bottle slightly different procedure to the norm
I like Rupes system you can make it work on any car to a degree but benefit of DW is we can pass on 
and share our own experiences


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

A big thank you to all 
I'll be trying again in a few weeks.
Thanks again


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

A little update.
I have a 2006 Ford Fiesta. It's swirled.
I've sectioned off a square on the bonnet so I will try on there.
I'll use yellow pad and yellow polish. Lets see how it goes!
Maybe I was hoping for too much on my first use of the machine and polishes etc.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Ok so I've managed to get back to using The Rupes but not on The Fiesta. 
I've used it on a black BMW 4 series which was quite heavily swirled so I can clearly see the difference.
Thankfully there is one now 
I primed the pad differently, x symbol of polish on the pad and ran it for 20-30 secs. I then used a little more polish than last time for my first set, 4 pea sized dots. I also slowed my arm speed down and made the coverage area smaller. Results were very good although it is a black car and I'm not that experienced in getting black perfect. 
Comments welcome chaps


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

hate to throw oil on the fire 
Tried Rupes system on a really really swirled lightly scratched unloved DB9 
today 
It took 3 hours todo the Bonnet and front wings using 5" pads plus 3" pads Rupes new hybrid wool 
In the end swopped to Meguires microfibre still using Rupes coarse cutting compound 
I deliberately didnt do a test spot 
Bearing in mind Aston paint is soft arm speed needed to be so slow and also less is more with product otherwise pad just clogged up 
The plus is you could skip a refine step 
I intend to use Uno to finish thats a semi refine THEN


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

wyliss said:


> Ok so I've managed to get back to using The Rupes but not on The Fiesta.
> I've used it on a black BMW 4 series which was quite heavily swirled so I can clearly see the difference.
> Thankfully there is one now
> I primed the pad differently, x symbol of polish on the pad and ran it for 20-30 secs. I then used a little more polish than last time for my first set, 4 pea sized dots. I also slowed my arm speed down and made the coverage area smaller. Results were very good although it is a black car and I'm not that experienced in getting black perfect.
> Comments welcome chaps


I've found the Koch Chemie range of polishes much better than rupes, and then use meguiars microfibres and rupes yellow pads. Makes light work of black bmw hard paint, and range rovers are a dream to polish.


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Wouldnt mind trying Koch what would you recomend for a heavy cut 
On black paint does it haze


----------

